
Microsoft Virtual PC Flaw Lets Hackers Bypass Windows Defenses  - wglb
http://threatpost.com/en_us/blogs/microsoft-virtual-pc-flaw-lets-hackers-bypass-windows-defenses-031610
======
rbanffy
Let's only be fair and try to discover if the flaw is really Microsoft's or
something they bought from Connectix.

